# 3 Mile Reds



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm a few days late but caught a few reds Saturday.
First came around nine, caught on cut lady fish.
Second around noon freespooling LY for spanish.
Can't wait for later this fall!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice fish! Im looking forward to this fall bull run myself.


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

It was a good day. 

I wish I had a scale with me I would love to know how much it weighed. 
It was roughly 40 inches.
The second was 22.

Tore up the spanish though. They were there thick all last week.
Monday four of us limited out. Every time our hooks hit we were getting bites.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Sweet. I'm not a fan of fishing the 3 mile fishing bridge but might give it a try tomorrow if the weather isn't too bad.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good looking dinner!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm not either. I took a friend of mine there Monday because he doesn't have a fishing license. Spanish were so good we decided to go back. 

That and we didn't know how the whether was going to be. Didn't know if it was gonna be too rough for the boat. Turned out it wasn't too bad.

BUT.

Fishing was good so that's all that matters!


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

Jason said:


> Good looking dinner!!!! Congrats!



It sure was tasty blackened! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice report sir :thumbsup:
Now spend some time at Bob Sikes. Reds will hit most anything but on cut ladyfish is surely something that doesn't happen often anywhere. As the temps become cooler the bigger bulls will start to give into the fight. You'll start to find White Grunts around deep grass beds approx. 4-8in. will be in many numbers. Use them under a float/balloon 3-8ft hooked in the tail or preferably behind the dorsal fin. If in the tail they wear themselves out trying to get away and die. That's when you have to cut them diagonally with many cuts to create a scent. If you don't hook a bull red it will eventually be on with a shark of some sort. Bull sharks are serious pulling fun but a spinner shark is the best fun ever! Always take extra line/hooks and be prepared for action. It can happen at any given time. If it doesn't, know that it can and will at some point! Ask anyone that has spent any real time there at 3mile or Sikes and they will chime in. I'll be out there throughout the fall and winter for sure. Good folks will be there! I'll have to put down the beer and be out there somewhere with the portable Smarty Cave. You'll know if you see me. I'll be the one toasty while everyone else freezes their butts off! That is unless they stay home. I know of a few Northern boys that are gluten for punishment and will be there. Those young men are truly hard core! I love winter fun and our friends :thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

hell yea

very nice.
seriously this is the first report Ive ever seen come from that PIER!!! keep them coming


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Smarty said:


> I know of a few Northern boys that are gluten for punishment and will be there. Those young men are truly hard core!


I won't have you talking about me when I'm not around Smarty! 

Look forward to seeing ya out there my friend! :thumbup:


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

They're till there. 
26" and 34" between 9 and 9:30 am. 
Cut pin fishing shallow.

Spanish are still thick too.


----------

